# Spider/mandarin tree



## Robstar1619 (Dec 23, 2007)

Took these pics today.
The spider pics are the best i have taken with the 50mm lens...i wish got the 100mm macro lens.
1.





2.




3.





Under the Mandarin tree.
4.




5.


----------



## Robstar1619 (Dec 23, 2007)

Adding 2 more pics of the spider.I know they are not in focus but it was the best i could do with the 55mm standard lens that i got.
1.




2.


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 26, 2007)

lots of images in here 

the last one is not the sharpest, but to me it is the best since there is a lot of contrast between the spider and the green background. this is something the other images lack.


----------



## Robstar1619 (Dec 29, 2007)

You mean to make more contrast so as the background will be more fuzzy like so as the spider will stand out more?


----------

